# Что дает ношение ортопедической обуви ребенку?



## lx2012 (12 Май 2015)

Поясню вопрос: ребенку 1 год и 10 мес ( в целом все нормально). в 1 год показывались ортопеду- долго беседовали - в целом о проблеме непостановки  диагноза плоскостопие до 5 лет. рекомендовал носить профилакт. ортопедич обувь.(носим)  и наблюдаться у ортопеда дальше.

переехали в США, здесь нет вообще ортопедической обуви. только на заказ шить. здесь это вообще никто не считает проблемой. и дети все в кроссовках и вообще в сланцах каких то.

я знаю мнение русских врачей ортопедов отличается от местного.
я вижу своим непрофессиональным взглядом что у ребенка есть искривление : ступня как бы сдвинута во внешнюю сторону относительно вертикали всей ноги  (см картинку)
вопросы:
1. таки носить ортопедические сандали если явных обозначенных  местным ортопедом проблем у  ребенка нет или не носить? (мне кажется лучше носить- в крайнем случае это не поможет но и  не сделает ситуацию хуже чем есть)
2. если носить -то все время , то есть и дома тоже?  то есть если носить только обувь на улице то эффекта не будет?
3. вопрос про супинатор- мнения опять расходятся даже у русских врачей- нужен ли высокий супинатор- или нет. мне не понятно как он работает- но по виду мне кажется от как раз сделает со стопой то, что поставит ее в правильное положение.   но как он работает то? пока носим- понятно- нога в правильно положении- а когда сняли? или идет процесс запоминания мышцами?

спасибо за ответы!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Май 2015)

Поэтому и надо обувь+ЛФК.
Где обувь, профилактика, а ЛФК-лечение.
Ортопедическую обувь носить и чем дольше, тем лучше.
Ортопедическая обувь - это высокий задник и стелька.
Про дом. Тут важно время нахождения на ногах, дома-то он присаживается и прилегает, на ногах по 5-7 минут не более, а на улице от ушел-до пришел.
Супинатором Вы называете стельку. Так она-то и влияет на плоскостопие, она и обеспечивает профилактику заваливания стопы, сама обувь ей в помощь.


----------



## babushkka (5 Окт 2015)

Из моего опыта (живу в Польше), дочери практически до 13 лет покупала обувь фирмы Бартек (относительно дорогая обувь) или другой фирмы но с атестами здоровая стопа (мне кажется польские трабования). Профилированная стелька, уплотненный и высокий задник. Летом тоже такие же  босоножки. После проф осмотра в возрасте прибл. 12 лет были замечания по позвоночнику, хороший реабилитант (как оказалось) хорошая знакомая, проверила сразу же и ноги (такой ящик с подсветкой). И рекомендовала стельки (фирмы не помню) но разогреваются и формируются по стопе ребенка. Вкладывать нужно в обувь и ходить. Дочь носила в кроссоках, сапогах и босоножках (летом дома, на улицу категорически отказалась носить). После 2 лет, вроде бы все нормально.


----------



## Николай Николаевич (7 Окт 2015)

Введите в поисковике " Комаровский ортопедическая обувь". 
Моё мнение совпадает с мнением доктора Комаровского.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Окт 2015)

Болезнью цивилизации это назвать нельзя.
50 лет назад все ходили босиком, много и хорошо раздражали стопу и неровностями и холодом, а в армию с плоскостопием не брали и тогда.
То есть плоскостопие было!

Обувь и стельки носят не для исправления, а для предупреждения последствий плоскостопия.
А для исправления и ЛФК, и коврик, и массаж, и стимуляция.


----------



## Rude Orm (10 Дек 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Болезнью цивилизации это назвать нельзя.
> 50 лет назад все ходили босиком, много и хорошо раздражали стопу и неровностями и холодом, а в армию с плоскостопием не брали и тогда.
> То есть плоскостопие было!
> 
> ...


Федор Петрович, посмотрите пожалуйста этот пост/статью. 

Модератор: удалена ссылка, нарушающая Правила форума.
Человек там говорит о том, что "Стельки с поддержкой свода вызывают прогрессирующее ухудшение функционирования всей мышечно-скелетной системы. Отказ от них даже на один день вызывает сильные боли в стопах, а со временем - в коленях, тазе и позвоночнике" Есть ли какое-то рациональное зерно в его словах?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Дек 2015)

Он же сам написал. Это его ТЕОРИЯ, подождём когда он ее докажет и переведет в АКСИОМУ.
В чем прав, в том, что без нужды это не нужно.
А при нужде, сама нужда и заставит.
И тогда либо спец. лфк, либо стелька, но что-то придётся делать.
И отгадайте, что выберет большинство сейчас, чтобы не болело потом.

Сегодня человека три с невриномами Мортона и болью в стопе до невозможности ходить.


----------

